# Lillington, NC - 1 to 2 year old Male GSD



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Adopt a Pet

This boy was an owner surrender to Harnett County. They are estimating his age between 1 and 2 years old. No reason was given for him being turned in and no one at the shelter has assessed him yet.

I talked to the shelter staff and they said he probably had until next Wednesday.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another gorgeous boy - beautiful coloring too. Looks W German...
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

gone


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

That was quick hope it was to a good home.


----------

